# Gary - what is the weight of the 18 x 9.5 SSR GT3 ?



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Hey Gary,

Can you tell me the weight you have for the 18 x 9.5 SSR GT3 wheel and if by any chance do you have the weight of the 255/35/18 . . . 


thanks


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

AF330i said:


> *Hey Gary,
> 
> Can you tell me the weight you have for the 18 x 9.5 SSR GT3 wheel and if by any chance do you have the weight of the 255/35/18 . . .
> 
> thanks *


I was always curious about this. Nice ? Alan.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

AF330i said:


> *Can you tell me the weight you have for the 18 x 9.5 SSR GT3 wheel*


I know the 18x8.5 GT3 is about 25 lbs.

And the 18x9.5 GT1 is roughly 19.7 lbs.

As for tires, weight varies by manufacturer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Right on guys! 18X9.5 GT3's weighing in at 24.5lbs. 

Tire weights will very by manufacturer. Most are 23-28lbs.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *Right on guys! 18X9.5 GT3's weighing in at 24.5lbs.
> *


Gary are you sure about this weight for the 18 x 9.5 because that sounds like the wieght of the 18 x 8.5 ?

I had weighed out on a very accurate scale 2 different 18 x 8.5 GT3 wheels and came in at 24.2 lbs. & 24.4 lbs (but this later wheel had about 2 oz. in wheel weights and the former had no wheel weights)

.3 lb difference for an extra inch sounds kind of low . . .


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

SSR is showing 24lbs on the front one... I can assume they would round down a decimal, so this sounds about right to me. The forged rim section being one inch wider normally does not add much weight. I'm at the mercy of their numbers, but they do make sense in this case.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

ok . .. . thanks for the info . . . I appreciate it :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

for a little more confirmation, evosport lists 24 lbs for the 18x8.5 and 25 lbs for the 18x10.

So naturally, the 18x9.5 should fall right between those


----------

